# Good toys for intelligent cat?



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 March 2019)

New ragdoll is very intelligent and quick on the uptake. She very quickly learnt the "trick" she has to do in order to get her dreamies and now does it as soon as you get them out the packaging 

As a result she needs a lot of stimulation probably a bit like those intelligent children! She has a "wiffle" toy (feathery tail thing on the end of a stick) "birdie" (feathers on a wire) and will also play with foil balls/ newspaper etc, trying to teach fetch as supposedly they can be taught this but depends how lazy she is feeling! She will play with these but you really have to have quite a frenetic game or she just wont really try once she has worked out where the toy is hiding etc

Her favourite pursuit is bundling and rough housing with the older ragdoll they really tear round the house together

So just looking for toy ideas/ games that she would enjoy,  especially ones she could do when home alone. There were a few in the shop that looked interesting but quite bulky and expensive so would she just ignore them as they arent realistic? They looked more like dog toys.

Weve found a treat ball for her so will try that with dreamies but just seeing if anyone knows of some exciting high IQ toys for cats!


----------



## Umbongo (19 March 2019)

My cat eats his dry food out of a â€œdoc & phoebeâ€  indoor hunting no bowl kit.

And during the day when I am out he has a few dreamies from a Trixie cat activity fun board. Trixie have some good puzzles for cats too.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (19 March 2019)

Ooh those look just the thing, making her use her brain to get the treats will look into them further!


----------



## Nici (8 April 2019)

Nina Ottosson makes superb toys for cats! They come in plastic or wood. What I like about these toys is that they can either be played by the cat alone or together with the human.


----------



## Lindylouanne (9 April 2019)

My blind cat has the Catit Sensory toys to play with, they have a good range which really gets him using his brain and he never seems to get frustrated he can't see he just uses his ears and whiskers instead.


----------



## Keith_Beef (9 April 2019)

You could get her a laser pointer, so that she can torment the neighbour's cat.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (9 April 2019)

She loves her laser pointer and comes running on hearing it, unfortunately the batteries have run out so need to get a new one. 

Will have a look into some of the others as well as they all sound interesting


----------



## claret09 (9 April 2019)

my two absolutely love a woollen mouse with a bell from pets at home, they are dead cheap but we have several around the house. they love them. but be warned they make a lot of noise in the middle of the night running round carrying them.


----------



## Keith_Beef (10 April 2019)

Keith_Beef said:



			You could get her a laser pointer, so that she can torment the neighbour's cat.
		
Click to expand...




Crazy_cat_lady said:



			She loves her laser pointer and comes running on hearing it, unfortunately the batteries have run out so need to get a new one.

Will have a look into some of the others as well as they all sound interesting
		
Click to expand...

Is there a tongue in cheek smiley that I could have used?

Seriously, I wouldn't use a true laser pointer with a cat, I'd be concerned that the laser might go in the animal's eye. I used to play with my cat with an old car rear-view mirror, and reflect sunlight onto the walls.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (15 April 2019)

Cat nip mouse? If yours are susceptible to cat nip they will enjoy it. You can get iPad games for them too. I used to have Burmese, another breed that's too clever for their own good. They decided they were house cats and made their own entertainment which could be dangerous when it included leaping (falling?) out of upstairs windows to see if they could catch birds as they went past.


----------

